# Giovanni's terrifying leap!



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This is for those of you who missed my post on FB about Giovanni's terrifying leap. Hold your heart, he is just fine - carried on the wings of an ANGEL, for sure!

Right before xmas I hurt my knee - (possible partial knee replacement in my future.) Anyway, we were visiting my son, Joe, at his new 2nd floor apartment in STL. I was being gimpy about the stairs, so I placed some potty pads on the second floor balcony and went out with the boys. They had both barked from the fence, but did not lean forward. Suddenly, Gio saw our neighbor walking her two dogs and Gio put his paws on the bar to bark. A split-second later, he got too excited, and decided to LEAP from the balcony!!! 

I yelled, "Gio, NO!", but it was too late. I can tell you I let out the most blood curdling scream! I froze for a split second, looked over the balcony to see him lying motionless on his right side. I turned, ran out the front door, and flew down the stairs, never even feeling the pain in my knee. The neighbor was already there and informed me she was a vet tech - said he might be just stunned. Gio's eyes were open, but he did not move until she touched his tongue. Then Gio looked at me and she said I could pick him up. I felt the most awful feeling as I carried him upstairs, but he came around very quickly, no apparent broken bones, he could walk, and just seemed stunned. 

I took him to my old vet in STL to have him checked and miraculously everything checked out just fine - no broken bones, neuro exam normal, precautionary ultrasound - all OK! They gave him an RX for Metacam and sent us home, where he mostly rested the remainder of the day. The following day Gio was wrestling with Manny and did not need any Metacam!

I felt like such a horrible mother, I'm normally so protective, but I never dreamed Gio would be so impulsive! I am so very thankful for this MIRACLE! Truly, Giovanni had an ANGEL protecting him that day! This was not luck, Gio was born on Angels wings and I will hold him even closer to my heart - forever!

Here's the balcony pic - proof of ANGELS!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Omg I have the chills just reading this and I think yes it was a miracle that he was okay. I can only imagine the fear you must have felt, thank God it was all ok.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

WOW! So happy to hear he is okay! That is terrifying for sure!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Carole, that had to be horrific for you. I am so grateful he is okay. It seems no matter how diligent we are they still find ways to make our hearts' stop.:w00t::w00t: Wet slopping kisses from us to Gio!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

That sounds terrifying!!! Im so glad that he is alright. Thank you for posting this story. It will always be in the back of my mind now and i will never assume either of my babies would not jump under certain circumstances.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Carole, I can really imagine how terrified you must have been. Thank goodness, Gio can fly. Please give him a nice gentle kiss from me.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Omg that is so scary, so glad he had an angel looking over him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so very scary. It is a miracle that Gio was not hurt.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Omg I feel terrified just reading this, I can't imagine what you've felt at this moment. I'm so glad that he's such a lucky dog!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I can barely breath…..so thankful your Gio is fine! Thank you Lord!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy Crap!!! I'm so thankful that your little Gio wasn't hurt. I can't even, begin to imagine how frightening the entire event was. It really is a miracle that he wasn't hurt or killed.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMD I am so glad littleGio is ok. How scary!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! Even if one of mine weren't hurt, I would of been in the ER with a heart attack! So glad he is OK. There definitely was an Angel watching over him!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How terrifying! It's a miracle he wasn't injured.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! That made me tear up! Thank God he's OK! I'm so thankful my 2 are such scaredy cats they will not even jump off the sofa! My last 2 thought they were in Cirque de Soule'!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

sherry said:


> OMG! That made me tear up! Thank God he's OK! I'm so thankful my 2 are such scaredy cats they will not even jump off the sofa! My last 2 thought they were in Cirque de Soule'!


The weird thing is, Gio will not even jump off of my bed!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> That sounds terrifying!!! Im so glad that he is alright. Thank you for posting this story. It will always be in the back of my mind now and i will never assume either of my babies would not jump under certain circumstances.


Yes Amanda, this is why I wanted to post. We all need reminders to error on the side of caution! :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Carole, such a scary story and I'm so glad everything was OK in the end. Gio gave you quite a scare. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think I would have had a heart attack on the spot. So glad he was okay


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow,I would have had a heart attack! So amazing that he was ok too.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy crap, OMG, and other expletives. Little Gio must have an angel, but you must also, I'm surprised you didn't collapse from a heart attack.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh! Gio! What were you thinking? I am so glad he's is ok, it's definitely a miracle and I'd say he had an angel watching over him. Sounds like Gio's off leash privileges have just been REVOKED!!! Thanks for sharing your story b/c I'd be like you thinking, no way would this dog jump off this balcony. Now I know he just might! Give Gio hugs for me!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How incredibly frightening! So very glad he's Ok.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

On my gosh.. What a terrifying experience for you. I think you both had helping hands around you that day!

I wonder if you go back to the balcony if Gio would step on or be afraid? (With a leash , ropes and ball and chain wrapped around him of course!). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

How terrifying, I can't even imagine. Thank God above that he is ok.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

G........Giovanni thinks he is in Cirque Du Soleil

I.........I think he should apply for the job:rochard:

O........OMG: He would get it with a blink of an eye:two thumbs up: 

V........Very very brave:yahoo:

A........And very talented:hump:

N........Needless to say, mommy doesn't approve of this acrobatics:smheat:

N........No! Do not show us again that you can fly from the 2nd floor:w00t:

I.........If you want to be a bird, wait for Halloween.:HistericalSmiley:





*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Carole, it's a miracle that Gio had no injuries. How very scary for you. I am SO glad he is okay. As hard as it is, thank you for sharing so that we can be cautious. I would have never known about balcony safety (we live in a single story home). Hugs to you guys!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We have had angles watching over many this year. Thankful all is well. What a terrifying experience for all.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: YOU ARE SO BLESSED that your GIO is OK!! WOW !!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

TLR said:


> We have had angles watching over many this year. Thankful all is well. What a terrifying experience for all.


You would know Tracy!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi says "Keep it up Gio, you are making me look good!":HistericalSmiley:

The photo is a bit hard to see below, but this is what we did w. ALL of our balconies in Greece to keep safe. If you look closely you will see a plastic screening (which we cut to about 1 - 1/2 feet & secured). We even put this on the balconies the dogs did not use in the event they were to slip out unnoticed. We bought some more when we left Greece & put it on the banister of the garden room upstairs that goes to the open stair case here in our new apt. We have gates at both ends up & down stairs. I really don't trust Lisi!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG that is so scary!! Reading it had my heart beating fast. Glad he is ok.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, Gio... you silly boy. Giving your mommy such a fright!

Glad you are okay, hope your mommy's knee gets better.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi says "Keep it up Gio, you are making me look good!":HistericalSmiley:
> 
> The photo is a bit hard to see below, but this is what we did w. ALL of our balconies in Greece to keep safe. If you look closely you will see a plastic screening (which we cut to about 1 - 1/2 feet & secured). We even put this on the balconies the dogs did not use in the event they were to slip out unnoticed. We bought some more when we left Greece & put it on the banister of the garden room upstairs that goes to the open stair case here in our new apt. We have gates at both ends up & down stairs. I really don't trust Lisi!


Joe's neighbor (the vet tech) Has some sore of wire mesh around her balcony. We will definitely do that before we return!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How scary! I'm so happy Gio is fine!


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

That had my heart going and I wasn't even there! Amazing that Gio wasn't hurt, carried by angels for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

My heart was pounding as I read your story, even though I knew Gio was okay. I can't even imagine the terror you felt as you saw Gio hurl his body over the balcony. Like others have posted, I would never have dreamed that a dog would jump from a balcony. I do believe in angels. Thankfully one was watching over Gio.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:blush:Ok I am very confused --- Did he leap over the top? Jump through the slats? Or go under the railing? I just can't imagine a maltese being able to jump over that? Nevertheless, I am very grateful he is ok. Please explain better so I can understand.

Thanks


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD, without a doubt God sent a angel


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Chardy said:


> :blush:Ok I am very confused --- Did he leap over the top? Jump through the slats? Or go under the railing? I just can't imagine a maltese being able to jump over that? Nevertheless, I am very grateful he is ok. Please explain better so I can understand.
> 
> Thanks


He leaped through the bars!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi can get her head & whole body through the IKEA baby gate---I don't know how she does it, but I have seen her come through a couple of times!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG, that must have been horrifying. Thank goodness Gio is okay. He certainly had an angel watching over him.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Today I went for a smoke to the balcony (at my friends apartment), Cashmere went after me and when I looked at her, I saw her leaning out through bars. I immediately thought about your story, said "Oh no, you don't", grabbed her and put inside. Better not to tempt fate.
So at least this situation will make some of us (or at least me) more cautions. It's impossible to predict what crazy idea can come to heads of our furbabies.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is quite scary...that is a far leap down. Thank God he is ok. Give him a big hug and kiss from me Chloe and Summer.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Praise God ! Reading this made me sick to my stomach ! Thank goodness Gio sprouted wings at the right time! You are in no way a bad Mom,this just shows us all that are little ones are fearless and we cant trust them one second !


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is terrifying! These little ones are determined to speed up the aging process in their Moms & Dads for sure! I want to tell you I know the guilt you are feeling since DH and I have been there (sort of) also. When Katie was little we took her to the beach with us and were standing on the balcony way up on some high level floor with her. The next thing we knew she had spotted a couple at the end of the hotel on their balcony and she went through the bars to get to them before we could grab her! She must have gone through about 5 or more hotel balconys to get to that couple while we all screamed in complete horror and fear. Praise God she went to them and not outwards towards the water/ground below. The young couple picked her up, gave her love and met us in the hallway to return her to us. I'm not sure we will ever forgive ourselves for that moment, and it's been over 15 years since it happened. The truth is crazy things that you can never imagine do happen and all we can do is share it with others and pray it helps someone else. So big hugs to you and we are so thankful that your little guy clearly has some very big Angels protecting him...and you.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh that is terrifying! These little ones are determined to speed up the aging process in their Moms & Dads for sure! I want to tell you I know the guilt you are feeling since DH and I have been there (sort of) also. When Katie was little we took her to the beach with us and were standing on the balcony way up on some high level floor with her. The next thing we knew she had spotted a couple at the end of the hotel on their balcony and she went through the bars to get to them before we could grab her! She must have gone through about 5 or more hotel balconys to get to that couple while we all screamed in complete horror and fear. Praise God she went to them and not outwards towards the water/ground below. The young couple picked her up, gave her love and met us in the hallway to return her to us. I'm not sure we will ever forgive ourselves for that moment, and it's been over 15 years since it happened. The truth is crazy things that you can never imagine do happen and all we can do is share it with others and pray it helps someone else. So big hugs to you and we are so thankful that your little guy clearly has some very big Angels protecting him...and you.


:goodpost: Wow! Thanks for sharing your story Bridget! I never expected this from Giovanni! These little guys do not always nave the impulse control they need, so it is up to us to at least try to foresee danger. I don't feel guilty, but I can tell you Gio and Manny both will be under tight patrol from now on! Glad your little fluff was OK too! :heart:


----------

